# Patching Aluminum Boat Hull



## smokie

I managed to to get a 2inch slit on the bottom of my 15' jon boat. Any suggestions on how to patch it with out having to take it to some one. Will liquid weld work? Thanks for the help.


----------



## catman

Smokie...Your repair job is really easy. Don't use the liquid weld. Here's how to do a pro job on it. Get a peice of aluminum sheet approx 4" x 6". You can get it from any supply house the sells HVAC duct supplies. Look in the yellow pages. Should cost under $5.00. Go to any marine/boating store such as Boat US or West Marine and buy a tube of 3M 5200 Polyurethane Adhesive/Sealant. Click here to see:http://www.boatus-store.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=20002&1 . For tools you'll need a caulking gun, electric drill, 1/8" drill bit, pop rivet gun, and a pkg of 1/8" short alum. pop rivets.

Center the alum patch over the tear and drill 1/8" holes spaced 1/2" apart through the patch and boat bottom. Make sure the holes are about 3/8" in from the edge of the patch. Remove the patch and coat it with the 5200 sealant. Set the patch back over the tear and pop rivet it in place. From the outside apply the 5200 over the rivets and along the edge of the patch and smooth over with your finger. There you go, good as new and will last forever. If you already have a caulk and pop rivet gun the whole job should cost about $20.00. Hope this helps.

Catman.


----------



## inawe

Or iff n ya had a piece of flat roof material ya could haet weld it stuff sticks like glue


----------



## smokie

Hey Catman, 
Thanx alot for the info. Exactly what I was looking for.
smokie


----------



## gmm3jkr

*repair of boat*

you might want too get rivits from boat supply and then you dont have too seal the rivits just the patchand the you can put patch on inside of boat and fill crack with marine tech never too leak again


----------



## J_Lannon

*Rivet use*

Cat gave you the perfect fix......... For a little added sealing power, just dab some of the 5200 sealer around and through the holes and on the rivet head prior to popping them in place.

It works great !


----------



## cgarvas

If it is a slit like 1/8 to 1/4 you might want to try this stuff

http://aluminumrepair.com/shopping/shopdisplayproducts.asp?id=10&cat=HTS-2000


----------

